# Smell the barnyard baby!



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Happy Canada Day! My Father's Day treat to myself is here! Dark and deelicious! woo-hoo!


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

:dr


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Those are really dark!

Love the mottled wrappers. :tu


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

*FAKE!*

:al:w:r


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Xmodius said:


> *FAKE!*
> 
> :al:w:r


thanks bro I guess you want me to send them to you for disposal?


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

They look great. I was thinking about picking a box of those up.


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Show us your treats!

Whenever I see something really good that we can't get here in the U.S. I am going to call it a fake. Don't mind me. I'm just a fly on the wall.

Those look nice.:w:tu:ss


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice fathers Day gift!! They sure are tasty arn't they!! :dr:dr
:ss


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Whoa, those look delicious. I think I need to buy myself a gift to celebrate the fact its Friday night! 

:al + :ss + pron = :hn


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

Nice!
Still can't believe I didn't get MYSELF a father's day gift! Genius. Gotta start thinking outside the box. Now where's my credit card?! p


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I can smell the barnyard.

Yes I can........:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Dark Beauties! :tu


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

mmmmmm more POS


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

POS = Awesome :tu


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

mmmmm gatta love bbfs


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

Those look amazing! Thanks for the idea for an after dinner smoke :ss

Enjoy them and Happy Canada Day!!!!!


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

I'll bump this up with a short review. I am very stoked about these babies. I have consumed 3 already and they are fiii-iii-iiiiine. Very good construction. Strength kicks up a notch near the end. A refined powerhouse.Nice barnyard aroma with something new for me in a boli: fragrant tea. Snorkable right off the bat with a medium-long finish and full flavour. Nothing too specific: nutty toasty tea chocolate ( I had double chocolate stout today with one to celebrate the weekend). Not spicy. And when I finished today I ordered another cab. BBF is my regular and these are the best in a while. Somebody stop me!


----------



## Throb (Jan 12, 2006)

TheDirector said:


> Snorkable right off the bat with a medium-long finish and full flavour.


I'll stop you..If you are snorking cigars you dont know what you are doing. I'll be up there in a few days to confiscate your cigars.:ss


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Those look beautiful! :dr I wish we could get those here in the States...stinking govt:BS.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

I was gifted one at a HERF last month. Got a heck of a buzz and slowly withdrew from everyone around me!  Dam tasty.


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

Nothing like a good BBF! Got another box coming....


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Cubatobaco said:


> Nothing like a good BBF! Got another box coming....


The 2001s are one of my favorites right now.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

You are a lucky man


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Mental note....Vacation in Canada.....:tu

They look very tasty! You gotta treat yourself every now and then! Enjoy! :ss


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Mooooo, Baaaaaaahhhh :BS:BS:BS:BS:BS


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Aladdin Sane said:


> Mental note....Vacation in Canada.....:tu


:tpd: Except the exchange rates suck right now. :tg


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Wow, nice pick up! Guess I need to come herf/visit huh? :tu :ss


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Those look so good! :ss


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

They look delectable...like a dark chocolate brownie fresh out of the oven... :dr


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

DAAAAAAAAAAAMN, those are nice and dark, Greg!
Nice score!


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Short Review of POS ABR 06 BBF - very good too!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow! Nice grab!


----------

